# [red] Problemas al resolver releases.mozilla.org (cerrado)

## abecedarix

Tengo un sobremesa con Gentoo en el que no puedo actualizar los complementos de Firefox ya que releases.mozilla.org resuelve mal:

```
ping releases.mozilla.org

PING releases.mozilla.org (32.1.6.176) 56(84) bytes of data.

^C

--- releases.mozilla.org ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 1999ms
```

Lo extraño viene cuando arranco el eee 901 y se conecta a la red (una wifi normalita); si entonces repito el ping en el sobremesa, los resultados son diferentes:

```
ping releases.mozilla.org

PING releases.mozilla.org (129.101.198.59) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from releases.mozilla.org (129.101.198.59): icmp_seq=1 ttl=39 time=240 ms

64 bytes from releases.mozilla.org (129.101.198.59): icmp_seq=2 ttl=40 time=234 ms

^C

--- releases.mozilla.org ping statistics ---

2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss, time 1000ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 234.826/237.511/240.197/2.729 ms
```

Con lo que ya puedo instalar/actualizar extensiones. Por si es relevante, normalmente tengo activado pdnsd, pero lo desactivé antes por si las moscas.

Cualquier ayuda es bienvenida, gracias de antemano.Last edited by abecedarix on Tue Feb 17, 2009 4:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cpasoft

Pon el resultado de los siguientes comandos:

1º) ps -aux

2º) cat /etc/resolv.conf

3º) cat /etc/hosts

seguro que es una tontería, ya lo verás...

----------

## abecedarix

 *cpasoft wrote:*   

> Pon el resultado de los siguientes comandos:
> 
> 1º) ps -aux
> 
> 2º) cat /etc/resolv.conf
> ...

 

Ahí van: 

1. ps aux: http://pastebin.com/m4acfc8a8

2. 

```
cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by dhcpcd from wlan3

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

nameserver 192.168.1.1

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line
```

3. 

```
cat /etc/hosts

# /etc/hosts: Local Host Database

# ... (comentarios omitidos)

#

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1       localhost

::1             localhost

# (comentarios omitidos)

```

----------

## cpasoft

Bueno, pues según tu fichero de resolución de nombres (resolv.conf) tu servidor dns es un servidor local (con ip 192.168.1.1). Es muy probable que este sea el responsable de tu problema...

Para comprobar este extremo, podemos editar el fichero resolv.conf y poner un DNS público de internet, y ver si te funciona... También puedes comprobar que DNS's tienes en el portátil que sí te resuelve bien...

En este equipo, tu configuración de red la recibes vía DHCP, ¿cómo la tienes en el portátil?...

Bueno, vamos a la prueba...

Edita con tu editor preferido el fichero /etc/resolv.conf (has de estar como root para poder editarlo).

Puntea la línea "nameserver 192.168.1.1" que tienes, y crea un par de ellas hasta que el fichero te quede de esta "apariencia":

```

# Generated by dhcpcd from wlan3

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

# nameserver 192.168.1.1

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

nameserver 194.179.1.100

nameserver 194.179.1.101

```

A ver si así te funciona, al menos momentaneamente. Si lo hace, habrá que mirar porqué tu servidor dns (192.168.1.1) resuelve una dirección tan rara para el dominio en el que tienes problema...

----------

## abecedarix

El portátil también funciona mediante DHCP

Hoy, antes de editar el resolv.conf, me lo resuelve como 128.61.111.9 (que no responde)

Tras poner esos DNS, me lo resuelve en tres momentos diferentes como 204.152.184.113 (funcional), 149.20.20.5 (funcional) y 128.61.111.9 (que sigue sin responder).

----------

## Txema

Pues no veo dónde está el problema, es una dirección dinámica que enlaza cada vez a un servidor distinto que son mirrors o copias entre si, por lo que, aunque a ti te parezca lo mismo, cada vez te conectas lo haces a una máquina diferente, si da la casualidad que te conectas a un servidor que no está operativo en ese momento, es normal que te devuelva el error, a mí la IP 128.61.111.9 tampoco me resuelve, pero me ha salido una vez en cinco intentos solamente, así que el problema debe de estar en tu servidor de nombres, ya que dices que al cambiarlos ya si te resuelve las direcciones (las que funcionan claro)

Así que tendrás que comprobar que tu servidor de nombres funcione bien, y si no cambiarlo por otros que sí funcionen  :Wink: 

----------

## cpasoft

 *abecedarix wrote:*   

> Hoy, antes de editar el resolv.conf, me lo resuelve como 128.61.111.9 (que no responde)

 

Esta IP, pertenece a  trillian.gtlib.gatech.edu. Haz un ping a esta dirección a ver que te resuelve tu DNS. Ahora, lo que es raro es que los DNS's de telefónica (que son los que te he facilitado) también resuelvan esta dirección...   :Rolling Eyes:  quizá lo tuvieras en la caché dns, y realmente no te respondiera el esta ip, porque si no, no lo entiendo...   :Confused: 

¿Quién o qué es tu servidor DNS?

Edito: He visto que trillian es una dirección de un servidor rsync de gentoo, o al menos eso parece...

----------

## abecedarix

```
ping  trillian.gtlib.gatech.edu

PING trillian.gtlib.gatech.edu (128.61.111.9) 56(84) bytes of data.

^C

--- trillian.gtlib.gatech.edu ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 2999ms

```

El servidor DNS es el del router, que si no me equivoco emplea los DNS de ya.com.

 *Quote:*   

> Edito: He visto que trillian es una dirección de un servidor rsync de gentoo, o al menos eso parece...

 

Sip, he mirado algunos de los servidores y son mirrors de múltiples proyectos de software libre.

----------

## cpasoft

Pues amigo mío... pues todo apunta a que el fallo no es tuyo, sino más bien del servidor trillian, que parece estar muerto...

Si realmente no se "reanima", tendrán que cambiar los DNS's y que estos se repliquen...

Si en un futuro te vuelve a pasar, otra solución temporal a parte de cambiar tus servidores DNS, sería poner en tu fichero /etc/hosts una línea con el dominio y la IP que sabes que sí funciona, al menos temporalmente. Luego recuerda removerlo del fichero hosts para que en futuras peticiones ya sea el DNS quien te devuelva la dirección correcta.

Saludotesss...  :Wink: 

----------

## abecedarix

 *cpasoft wrote:*   

> Si en un futuro te vuelve a pasar, otra solución temporal a parte de cambiar tus servidores DNS, sería poner en tu fichero /etc/hosts una línea con el dominio y la IP que sabes que sí funciona, al menos temporalmente. Luego recuerda removerlo del fichero hosts para que en futuras peticiones ya sea el DNS quien te devuelva la dirección correcta.
> 
> Saludotesss... 

 

Saludos igualmente, y muchas gracias por la ayuda  :Smile: 

----------

